# VA/DC/MD Mini-Herf



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Guys, there are a few of us planning to head out to *Leesburg Cigar and Pipe *this Saturday for a cigar rolling event and to just have a mini-herf (first one for some of us :tu) .

*May 26, 2007 
Aurora Rolling Event
2:00PM to 6:00PM
*An authentic cigar roller will create cigars for you to enjoy.
Buy 2 Preferidos get 1 fresh rolled cigar, buy a box get 12.
Buy 1 Preferido tube get 1 fresh rolled cigar, buy a box get 20.
Buy 2 Aurora 1495 get 1 fresh rolled cigar, buy a box get 10.
Buy 2 Don Lino get 1 fresh rolled cigar, buy a box get 10.

Addiction posted a review ( http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=84034 )of a RP made house brand that LC&P has and it sounded like something I'd like to try, so he rallied some of us to come up and herf away!!

Anyway, if we see ya we see ya, if we don't we don't!!

Great call Addiction!!!!


----------



## virginia_dave (May 8, 2007)

Sorry to miss this..!!


I will be traveling to Williamsburg to see another BOTL (Skipper) no longer listed on Saturday so we will think of our brothers when we light up.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I might roll out there.Do you have their addy?


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Sorry to miss this, but my weekend is accounted for.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> I might roll out there.Do you have their addy?


Leesburg Cigar & Pipe
www.leesburgcigars.com

205 Harrison St SE
Leesburg, VA 20175
(703) 777-5557


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

If the weather is nice, I may make it... right now it's calling for rain though, and I'd like to take the bike up there if I go.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Sweet, I think I can go. I won't know until the day of but if I'm not doing anything I'll head up.


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

I have a few errands to run with the wife, but will try to make it. Those house smokes sound tremendous and I'm becoming a huge RP Vintage fan, so right up my alley. 

Hope to see some of you fine folks Saturday.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I should be heading up there, what time is everyone meeting?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

clampdown said:


> I should be heading up there, what time is everyone meeting?


uh oh,here go again...:r


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Greerzilla said:


> If the weather is nice, I may make it... right now it's calling for rain though, and I'd like to take the bike up there if I go.


Where you riding from? I was thinking of riding up as well.


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

I have to miss it . I'll be at the Mt. Washington event with Ashton though.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

says on the website its 1-5


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Guys I think you'll really enjoy yourselves and I know my local B&M would reall appreciate it. He is a high quality guy and would love it if you copped a couple of his house brand.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Tidefan73 said:


> Where you riding from? I was thinking of riding up as well.


Just arlington, so I don't have near as long of a ride as you would from Stafford.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> says on the website its 1-5


They must have just changed it. This morning it was still 2 to 6.

Thanks for the heads up. Are you coming?


----------



## StogieGuy (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm hoping to attend but I'm not sure I can get there in time after 18 holes of golf.

If I make it, I'll be there during the last hour.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Greerzilla said:


> Just arlington, so I don't have near as long of a ride as you would from Stafford.


You're right...its 60 miles for me. My girl friend wants to come so I'll end up driving...she sold her bike and don't like ridin on the back of mine.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

n3uka said:


> They must have just changed it. This morning it was still 2 to 6.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. Are you coming?


I'm going up with him and Uncle David. (Pretty sure)


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

Sounds like a good amount of people will be there. I'll most likely show up early, but can't stay to long.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Tidefan73 said:


> You're right...its 60 miles for me. My girl friend wants to come so I'll end up driving...she sold her bike and don't like ridin on the back of mine.


We use to have a shop in Stafford. When going to Leesburg from there - I would often take 234 - 28 - Greenway. Although I also enjoyed the 17/15 roads.
The fastest way though was to take the beltway around to Dulles access and up the Greenway - unless of course you have to deal with the backups.

Ron


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Well, if Sean's going, I'm definatly going to try to go!  I'll have to see what the weather does as well. :tu


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> Well, if Sean's going, I'm definatly going to try to go!  I'll have to see what the weather does as well. :tu


Passing thundershowers after 6pm is what I'm seeing - no problems :tu

Ron


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

Too bad, I wish it was closer to B-more.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

RGD said:


> We use to have a shop in Stafford. When going to Leesburg from there - I would often take 234 - 28 - Greenway. Although I also enjoyed the 17/15 roads.
> The fastest way though was to take the beltway around to Dulles access and up the Greenway - unless of course you have to deal with the backups.
> 
> Ron


What kind of shop in Stafford?

Yeah, I have to plan this right...if I don't, we'll sit in traffic FOREVER! I think the 234 - 28 - Greenway route is going to the best. Might leave early morning just to get up there and do some shopping with the my love. Hopefully she'll be in the mood for a smoke while we're there...she has to be in the 'mood', go figure!!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> Well, if Sean's going, I'm definatly going to try to go!  I'll have to see what the weather does as well. :tu


Woohoo! Jimmeh is comin! :bl


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I'll be the black guy in the green "XK" hat.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Addiction said:


> I'll be the black guy in the green "XK" hat.


i thought you were'nt coming Bryan....


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Looks as if this is possible for me, how long I will be able to stay is still up in the air.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

getting closer bump


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

n3uka said:


> getting closer bump


:ss:ss


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Sweet! I'll be there...looking forward to seeing you guys!:tu


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm possible... if I go, it'll be on the bike, so I may leave the HERF early like 3 or so.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> I'm possible... if I go, it'll be on the bike, so I may leave the HERF early like 3 or so.


Yea weather.com is sayin the rain kicks in at 4.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> I'm possible... if I go, it'll be on the bike, so I may leave the HERF early like 3 or so.


I'll save you a seat, David! :w


----------



## EMSinTraining (Feb 23, 2007)

I think I might drive out, a friend who likes cigars might come check out the rolling as well. I'll post tomorrow morning when I know for sure what I'm doing.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I was at the La Aurora event last Saturday at Cigar King in Burke. It was great. Good deals and the cigars they were rolling there are very good.

Just my :2


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

so...did anyone do a headcount?


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

are we getting there at 2?


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

My girlfriend and I are headed out soon. She wants to do some shopping before it starts.

See ya!! :tu


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

clampdown said:


> are we getting there at 2?


The start time changed to 1, but don't know when everyone is showing up. I'll prolly be there near 1.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

ok, i saw on the door yesterday the event starts at 2, but i will be there sometime after one. I will be in a Kentucky shirt.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

I should be out there at about 1:30.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

clampdown said:


> ok, i saw on the door yesterday the event starts at 2, but i will be there sometime after one. I will be in a Kentucky shirt.


I guess they have the times wrong either on the door or the site. Don't think the owner is gonna mind if we show up early!! :tu


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I'll have a flat black and gray hjc helmet with me.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I'll be there around 1ish myself...I'll be smokin' a cigar :ss

Oh, and a blue colar shirt.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I'll be the one showing up late


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I was hoping they had a special on the Cien Anos, but its only for the 1495 and a few others.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Had to leave early, got there early though :ss, The fresh rolled was very good, corojo wrapper, Dominican and Nicaragua filler and binder. Hope you guys are still having fun.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

Had a great time guys!! we should do this as much as possible!!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

HAD A BLAST with some Gorilla's I already knew, and some I've not met. Oh, and SOMEONE better post some pic's of the last BBMF they got at the store! :dr:tu


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Thanks guys!!! Jenn and I had a really good time! It was a great pleasure meeting you all, although I'm ashamed to say, I only remember a couple of names .

We really need to figure out a way to have these types of things on a regular basis. Maybe form a VA/DC/MD branch of CS?

Anyway, I discovered that I have A LOT to learn about cigars and it was a learning experience listening to you all today.

T-


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Good to meet all of you. Brian, thanks so much for the cigars! It was great to meet a few BOTL that I hadn't had the pleasure of meeting yet.

Oh and Jimmy, pics of the BBMF will follow in a week or so give or take when our DSL gets hooked up.

Here's a pic from Moki's site... http://www.vitolas.net/displayimage.php?album=1&pos=98 It's different than the Casa Fuente one that sells for $125, looks like this set of 3 sold for $125 instead of for one like Casa Fuente sells.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

smokin' machinist said:


> Had to leave early, got there early though :ss, The fresh rolled was very good, corojo wrapper, Dominican and Nicaragua filler and binder. Hope you guys are still having fun.


I missed ya Ted - I didn't get there until almost 2:30 or so I guess. Catch you at the next one.

Ron


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Greerzilla said:


> Good to meet all of you. Brian, thanks so much for the cigars!


Anytime bro, that is the spirit of the jungle right?


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Addiction said:


> Anytime bro, that is the spirit of the jungle right?


Thanks from me to all that handed me a stick or two...just wish I had more to give out


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

It was great meeting you newer guys and seeing old friends again.CS had a great showing at this event and the new owner(Bill)is a awsome BOTL with a beautiful shop.I have some pics,i'll get them up asap...


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Had a blast meeting everyone. Can't wait to do it again.
I will have the couple pics I took up tomorrow.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

I had a pretty good time hangin out with everyone  I can't wait for the next time!


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Seanohue said:


> I had a pretty good time hangin out with everyone  I can't wait for the next time!


There is a Rocky Patel Event in late June, I will definately be there for that one as well.


----------



## EMSinTraining (Feb 23, 2007)

Crap, I didn't finish here until way too late in the day. Glad you guys had a great time though. Hopefully I can make it to something this summer so I can meet you guys.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Addiction said:


> There is a Rocky Patel Event in late June, I will definately be there for that one as well.


I saw that online, darn, I will be on vacation then :c
I smoked the AVO on the way home, it didn't want to get chilly. Thanks Brian.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

clampdown said:


> I was hoping they had a special on the Cien Anos, but its only for the 1495 and a few others.


If you are looking for Cien Anos, the Cigar King in Burke, VA has quite a few. They had them on special last week at their La Aurora event. However, since they are being discontinued when they are gone... thats it.

Cigar King will also be having a RP event in June.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Well they did have a special 10% off and I got 20 rolled cigars. It was a great time with some of the guys I met. Next time I need to stay longer.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> uh oh,here go again...:r


Hey, I made it up there this time. It was all Bob Dylan's fault for my laust absence. :w


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

Damn it, I was able to stop by at leesburg for the rolling but I had to run in and out. I wish I could have stayed, I saw a bunch of you guys out on the porch but being a newbie and having no time, didn't want to just say hi and bye. Maybe next time I'll see you guys at the Patel event this june. And props to addiction for handing out all those bombs that I've been reading about here.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

heres Greerzilla,Boondoggle,Addiction and Christian from La Aurora...
btw Christian said let him know when there is a big CS event coming up so he can send us some cigars...:tu








heres Greerzilla and seanohue..


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

The reps from La Aurora were great guys and Bill did a fantastic job hosting the event. 

Nice pics


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

heres RGD and me..








this is Clampdown,diesel,stog-a-boy and n3uka plus the roller...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

clampdown said:


> The reps from La Aurora were great guys and Bill did a fantastic job hosting the event.
> 
> Nice pics


thanks for the hand rolled Brian...:ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

heres Zach and the Indian...








this is Evan Punch and me...


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

good times were had in Leesburg for sure! 
ps thanks for the hand rolled brian


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> good times were had in Leesburg for sure!
> ps thanks for the hand rolled brian


Well I hope you enjoy them and I still owe you a few more for not making it out last year. so watch out.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

clampdown said:


> Well I hope you enjoy them and I still owe you a few more for not making it out last year. so watch out.


ya dont owe me anything as long as you come to one of our herfs this summer:ss


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

heres Greerzilla and seanohue..







[/QUOTE]

no, no...that's ME and Sean, Knucklehead! :r:ss ....I think....:tu


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> ya dont owe me anything as long as you come to one of our herfs this summer:ss


Sorry, the plan has been set


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Looks like u guys r having a good time. Enjoy yourselves.:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> heres Greerzilla and seanohue..


no, no...that's ME and Sean, Knucklehead! :r:ss ....I think....:tu[/QUOTE]

DOH!!!! Sorry Jimmy


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

clampdown said:


> Sorry, the plan has been set


dude CS members are always welcome at our place. just give us some notice:ss


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Frederick is going to be lively this week, I think I hear some planes in the distance approaching fast.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

clampdown said:


> Frederick is going to be lively this week, I think I hear some planes in the distance approaching fast.


UH-OH!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

almost forgot my couple pics

The great roller









Trishield and RGD once again









Addiction looking innocent


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> ya dont owe me anything as long as you come to one of our herfs this summer:ss


Did someone say herf.....


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

Addiction said:


> Did someone say herf.....


Im up for it and Im sure TriShield is too. this summer is looking promising


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

When and where Gents? I would love to get together with you's guys again! :ss


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

Herf? That sounds like a great idea, I'd definately be down for that, to finally get a chance to meet the fine gents in this forum.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Yea man, anytime after June and before August 23rd is good for me :tu


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Count me in, and yes, i will show up


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks for the pics guys.

Always good to put names/handles to the mugs.

Looks like you guys had a good time. How were the cigars that were rolled there, anyone have one ?


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Thanks for the pics guys.
> 
> Always good to put names/handles to the mugs.
> 
> Looks like you guys had a good time. How were the cigars that were rolled there, anyone have one ?


The cigars that he rolled were great. I have 5 of them; 2 maduros and 3 corojos (Thank you to Clampdown for one of them). Im going to let them age for a while before I smoke them.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Thanks for the pics guys.
> 
> Always good to put names/handles to the mugs.
> 
> Looks like you guys had a good time. *How were the cigars that were rolled there, anyone have one ?*


I had one in a Corojo wrapper (I think). They had a buy two regular product and get a hand rolled free. I'm not really a big Aurora fan outside of the 1495, 100 and the Don Lino Africa - but the smoke was okay for me. Not something I'd spend any money on - but it was a solid smoke. All of the base was the same - just different wrappers.

Ron


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Addiction said:


> Did someone say herf.....





Tidefan73 said:


> When and where Gents? I would love to get together with you's guys again! :ss





Kimyounil said:


> Herf? That sounds like a great idea, I'd definately be down for that, to finally get a chance to meet the fine gents in this forum.





Diesel Kinevel said:


> Im up for it and Im sure TriShield is too. this summer is looking promising


I'm sure. And as soon as I can get the place cleaned up and slightly presentable - will have another one or two here at my place.

Ron


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

The next Leesburg event could be a good start to the summer herfing.

June 22, 2007 Rocky Patel Event 
12 PM to 7 PM 
Buy 3 get 1 free 
Buy a box and get a choice of 5 free cigars or ashtray


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

clampdown said:


> The next Leesburg event could be a good start to the summer herfing.
> 
> June 22, 2007 Rocky Patel Event
> 12 PM to 7 PM
> ...


I agree, but the only issue the 'I' have with it is that its a Friday. Hard for me to make it up there on a Friday. Not saying I won't make it, but it'll be a challenge.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Tidefan73 said:


> I agree, but the only issue the 'I' have with it is that its a Friday. Hard for me to make it up there on a Friday. Not saying I won't make it, but it'll be a challenge.


T I'll double check with Bill on the date, I find it tough to believe he would schedule an all day event for a Friday when most of his customers have to work.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Thanks! Let us know!! I'll be there for sure on a Saturday!!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Addiction said:


> T I'll double check with Bill on the date, I find it tough to believe he would schedule an all day event for a Friday when most of his customers have to work.


When we where there I asked him and he did say it was a Friday.
Still worth another check with him.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

n3uka said:


> When we where there I asked him and he did say it was a Friday.
> Still worth another check with him.


Might even be worth a shot to see if he'll change it. After all, I'm sure he'd be glad if we brought the jungle to him again...right? :tu


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Could be difficult for the reps to change their plans. I know from having worked a Rocky Patel event at OVTC they were going to another one the next day. Luckily I am teacher and school ends the 19th, so I will be there to enjoy the weather, perhaps a baseball game and plenty of cigars.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

clampdown said:


> Could be difficult for the reps to change their plans. I know from having worked a Rocky Patel event at OVTC they were going to another one the next day. Luckily I am teacher and school ends the 19th, so I will be there to enjoy the weather, perhaps a baseball game and plenty of cigars.


I can only hope, right?


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Tidefan73 said:


> I can only hope, right?


you and me both


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Well in any event, if it isn't changed and there are enough Gorillas going, I might take half the day off and go anyway. Any chance to herf with that group is a good excuse to cut out of work early!!!! :ss


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I just checked and yes that event is on a Friday. Good for me because I'm off that Friday but bad for many, many people.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Oh well, time to see how many Gorillas will be going.

Anyone?!?!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I could probably make it but would try to plan around rush hour. Don't want a 1 hour drive from Md to turn into a 3 hour drive.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

n3uka said:


> I could probably make it but would try to plan around rush hour. Don't want a 1 hour drive from Md to turn into a 3 hour drive.


Better than a 3hour tour!!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Tidefan73 said:


> Oh well, time to see how many Gorillas will be going.
> 
> Anyone?!?!


i dunno yet,i'll be hosting one sooner then later though...


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

ditto...not sure yet...I'll have to see as it gets closer.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Definitely a no-no for me; I'll be 5,000 miles away laying on a beach in Maui


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> Definitely a no-no for me; I'll be 5,000 miles away laying on a beach in Maui


poor sean wa wa wa :ss:r


----------



## virginia_dave (May 8, 2007)

Tidefan73 said:


> Oh well, time to see how many Gorillas will be going.
> 
> Anyone?!?!


I cannot make it on a Friday from here in Richmond. I definetly would love to attend one. I will just keep checking.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Tidefan73 said:


> Oh well, time to see how many Gorillas will be going.
> 
> Anyone?!?!


of course I'm there! I'm thinking maybe we should try to stretch this out, see if we can find ourselves a nearby cigar friendly bar....


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> poor sean wa wa wa :ss:r


Yea, it's a tough life but someone has to live it :r :tu


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> Definitely a no-no for me; I'll be 5,000 miles away laying on a beach in Maui


Must be nice, :tu have fun. I'll only be in the Outer Banks, will have to miss this one.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

n3uka said:


> I could probably make it but would try to plan around rush hour. * Don't want a 1 hour drive from Md to turn into a 3 hour drive.*


:tpd:

I don't do that area on Fridays - or any week day after 3pm. Freaking nuts on the traffic.

Ron


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

What about a get together that Saturday starting at LC&P? Then moving onto a cigar friendly pub or something? Just an idea since Friday will be bad for a lot of us.

Ideas/comments?


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Tidefan73 said:


> What about a get together that Saturday starting at LC&P? Then moving onto a cigar friendly pub or something? Just an idea since Friday will be bad for a lot of us.
> 
> Ideas/comments?


That would work for me as well.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

that could work for me. I will probably go up on Friday, and I know a nice pub down the street that welcomes cigar smokers. They are have pretty good drink specials and its only about 10 mins away.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Bryan, when you're in there again, ask Bill if he wouldn't mind hosting us for a couple of hours that Saturday.

Let's see if we can get something planned.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Tide, Brian or Bryan? I dont mind doing it when I am there next time. 

Brian


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

clampdown said:


> Tide, Brian or Bryan? I dont mind doing it when I am there next time.
> 
> Brian


Sweet! :tu Didn't know you went by there often. Just let us know what he has to say about it and we'll start the planning!!!


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

Sorry I missed you guys last weekend. I got there late but managed to buy a few nice smokes (the LC&P house brand) and chat a bit with the roller and his lovely female friend. 

Next time, perhaps.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

kas said:


> Sorry I missed you guys last weekend. I got there late but managed to buy a few nice smokes (the LC&P house brand) and chat a bit with the roller and his lovely female friend.
> 
> Next time, perhaps.


Female friend, damn guys we missed her :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

clampdown said:


> Female friend, damn guys we missed her :tu


No,you missed her Brian....:dr


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> No,you missed her Brian....:dr


Yeah, we saw her. She chatted with Jenn for a few minutes when they first arrived. Nice!!


----------

